# South Bend Lathe Restoration, 15" swing, 6 ft bed.



## kdtop (Jan 13, 2022)

Hey all,

I'm in the middle of a lathe restoration.    I am documenting this via You Tube videos.  Here are the first 3 episodes.  More to follow. 

Part 1 -- Getting in over my head...   



Part 2 -- Moving mishaps ... 



Part 3 -- Fun with lead paint...  




I'd love feedback.

Thanks
Kevin


----------



## kdtop (Jan 24, 2022)

Next 2 parts are up:





and 




Any feedback would be appreciated.

Kevin T


----------



## Dabbler (Jan 24, 2022)

nice trip!  Great find!  That's a lot of equipment for almost nothing.  Very well done!


----------



## kdtop (Jan 25, 2022)

Dabbler said:


> nice trip!  Great find!  That's a lot of equipment for almost nothing.  Very well done!


Thanks!  I'm finding that what one pays for the equipment is just the beginning...


----------



## Dabbler (Jan 25, 2022)

yes.   over the many years, I've invested over 5 times more than my machines in tooling and accessories.


----------



## kdtop (Feb 3, 2022)

I have just posted part 6.  

I put a huge amount of effort into this one...  Hope you all enjoy it.






Any feedback is always appreciated. 

Kevin T


----------



## kdtop (Feb 17, 2022)

Here is part 7






Here is part 8





Enjoy!


----------



## kdtop (Mar 13, 2022)

Part 9 is out.  
I always love feedback.
Kevin


----------



## Janderso (Mar 13, 2022)

I subscribed.
Love it.
Which episode has the history of the 30‘s? I started to watch it now I can’t find it.
Thanks


----------



## kdtop (Mar 13, 2022)

Janderso said:


> I subscribed.
> Love it.
> Which episode has the history of the 30‘s? I started to watch it now I can’t find it.
> Thanks




That's episode #6.  Enjoy!   






Kevin


----------



## kdtop (Apr 9, 2022)

I have several new episodes out.  Also, I realize that I previously posted episode #10 instead of #9.  So I'll post what I have so far starting at #9

Here is part #9:





Here is part #10:





Here is part #11:





For the stalwart at heart, here is part #11b (UNEDITED) -- Caution, very long.  I don't generally recommend this one.  It is only really if someone wants to see in full detail how I addressed all the details of this part of the restoration.  





Enjoy!
Kevin Toppenberg


----------



## kdtop (Apr 21, 2022)

Part 12a is out.  Enjoy!






Kevin


----------



## kdtop (May 21, 2022)

Hey all, the next segment is here.  Hope you enjoy it.


----------



## kdtop (May 21, 2022)

Here is the next segment.  It is about cleaning up chucks.


----------



## kdtop (Jul 6, 2022)

Here is the next segment.  Here I replace and upgrade the cross-slide lead screw.






And here is the latest segment.  It is about leveling the lathe, making feet with hockey pucks, improving the fit of the cross-slide, and making a cross-slide way cover. 






Hope you all enjoy!

Kevin


----------

